# Guess That Riff



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, the goal of this is guess the previous riff, and add another one for the next person to guess. And if you have your guitar near, try and play it.

Ill start with an easy one

e -----------------||------------------|-----------------|-----------------|
B -----------------||o-----------------|-----------------|-----------------|
G -----------------||------------------|-------2---0-----|---2-----0-------|
D -----------------||------------------|-----------------|-------4---0-----|
A ----------0-3p0-||o-5p0--------3h5-|-5---0-------3p0-|-4---5-----------|
E -----------------||------3-5---------|-----------------|-------------2p0-|

e ------------------||
B -----------------o||
G ------------------||
D ------------------||
A -3p0------0-3p0-o||
E -----3-5----------||


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Satch's Boogie

evilGuitar:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Youre supposed to add another one for the next person to guess.... Oh well, heres another

|-----------------------------------
|-----------------------------------
|-----------------------------------
|-----------------------------------
|-----4---5---4---2-------2--------
|-2-2---2---2---2---5-4-5---5-4-0-


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

crazy train

heres mine:

|------------------------|--------------------------|
|------------------------|--------------------------|
|------------------------|--------------------------|
|-2--2-----2--5p2--4----|-----2--4--2--2--2--4--2-|
|-0--0--4--0--0----0--3-|-(3)-0--0--0--0--0--0--0-|
|------------------------|--------------------------|


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Crazy Train...... 

This might be a little sloppy but try this....

|-------X-X-X-X-----------X-X-X-X---------------------------X--
|-5-----X-X-X-X--7--5-----X-X-X-X--7^8--7~---7-X-7--5----X--
|-5^6--X-X-X-X--7--5^6--X-X-X-X--7-----7~---7-X-7--5^6--X-
|-5---------------7--5---------------7^9--7~---7-X-7--5-------
|-0--------------------------------------------------------------
|----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

People, people, give your answer and then add another riff. Just copy it from a website...

---------------------------------|-------------------------|-
-9----10-----7------9------10-7-|-7-----8-----7-----------|-
-9-----9-----8------9-------9-8-|-7-----7-----8-----------|-
-9-----9-----9------9-------9-9-|-7-----7-----9-----7\\\--|-
-7-----7------------7-------7---|-5-----5-----------O\\\--|-
---O-O---O-O---O-O----O-O----|---O-O---O-O-------------|-


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

|-----------------------------------------------|
|-----------------------------------------------|
|-----------------------------------------------|
|-----------------------------------------------|
|-9\12--12\14-14-17\16-17\16-17\16--12-12\14-14-|
|-7\10--10\12-12-15\14-15\14-15\14--10-10\12-12-|


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

zaos is panama... not sure of the others

guitarscanada... iron man??? i dunno, i dont play it like that. seems to work though, lol.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think JSD's is... Rock n roll all night?


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> I think JSD's is... Rock n roll all night?


Nope....

Waldens is a little Zep......Rock 'n' Roll.

:rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

walden said:


> zaos is panama... not sure of the others
> 
> guitarscanada... iron man??? i dunno, i dont play it like that. seems to work though, lol.


thats correct Sir


----------



## EleKtra` (Mar 27, 2006)

Em Bm 6x
||-----------------|-----------------|-----------------|------------------||
||-----------------|-----------------|-----------------|------------------||
||o----------------|-----------------|-----------------|-----------------o||
||o-5-----5----5---|-4-----5-----5---|-4-----4-----4-4-|-4-----4-----4-4-o||
||--7-----7----7---|-7-----7-----7---|-5-----5-----5-5-|-6-----6-----6-6--||
||----0-0---0-0--0-|---0-0---0-0---0-|---7-7---7-7-----|---7-7---7-7------||
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x

Can anyone guess this?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Easy one. Orion by Metallica


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's one for you 80's metalheads...

E-]---------------------------------------------------------------------|
B-]---------------10-----8--------------------10--12--10---8-----------|
G-]----------------9-----7---------------------9--11---9---7-----------|
D-]----------------7-----5---------------------7---9---7---5----------|
A-]-0--0--0--0--0------------0--0--0--0--0-----------------------------|
E-]----------------------------------------------------------------------|


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah i don't know any of your tabs, i got iron man and crazy train.

anyway here's one.

-----------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------
-(2)-2--(2)-2----------(2)-2--(2)-2------------
-(2)-2--(2)-2----5-----(2)-2--(2)-2----3--3h5\-
-(0)-0--(0)-0--0---5\--(0)-0--(0)-0--0---------


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

xanadu... working man


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

walden said:


> xanadu... working man


Yay!! .


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

There was some James Gang/Joe Walsh back there (Funk #49) yes? :rockon: 

Andy


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> There was some James Gang/Joe Walsh back there (Funk #49) yes? :rockon:
> 
> Andy


Yes! Someone finally got it, cheers to you... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

What a week.....I also rolled up and won a free coffee at TH......shoulda bought some 6/49 

Andy


----------



## flyontoast (Apr 13, 2006)

Does person who guessed correctly post the next tab or is this just a free-for-all?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

The person who guessed right.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Emohawks is Bark at the moon..

|------------------------------------|
|------------------------------------|
|------------------------------------|
|------------------------------------|
|----------2h3--2~~~---------------|
|----0--0-------------0--2h3--2~~~-|


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Emohawks is Bark at the moon..


Nope. You're about 4 years too early. And the wrong continent. This band was formed in a US state where vote counts have been known to be suspect...



zao_89 said:


> |------------------------------------|
> |------------------------------------|
> |------------------------------------|
> |------------------------------------|
> ...


Hmmm...looks like Seek & Destroy....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

so this is still going on.

here's a bass one.

G----------------------------------------------------|
D---------5----------------5----------------5--------|
A-5-7-7-5---7-5-7-5-7-7-5---7-5-7-5-7-7-5---7-5-7--|
E-----------------------------------------------------|

G--------------------|
D-----------------5--|
A----------5-5-7-----|
E-5-5-7-7------------|


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Hmmm...looks like Seek & Destroy....


Nope.. It is by a heavy metal band


----------

